
Developing software is like participating in MasterChef - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/developing-software-is-like-participating-in-masterchef-6a2d203e4109
======
mustafabisic1
Great article. I noticed the exact same thing for whatever I loved doing. For
example, at one point I was obsessed with chess.

Wherever I looked I saw opportunities to use chess tactics. The author is very
lucky to have software development as his passion.

